# Atlas 10 Traverse Case



## deadfrednc (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey guys I recently had my lathe go down due to the traverse case breaking
	

		
			
		

		
	



Best I can find on ebay is for $100 does that sound about right or should I keep looking it seems like an awful lot to pay.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Also here the forward reverse case it was broken and reputed once before me then broke again when I was using it. I did a temp repair but don't expect it to hold to much longer. Anybody have any sources for parts besides ebay? Thanks

Richard


----------



## chp (Jun 4, 2015)

If it's only the casing why not getting a nice big chunk of aluminium
and build one manually


----------



## Wierd Harold (Jun 4, 2015)

deadfrednc said:


> Hey guys I recently had my lathe go down due to the traverse case breaking.
> Best I can find on ebay is for $100 does that sound about right or should I keep looking it seems like an awful lot to pay.
> Also here the forward reverse case it was broken and reputed once before me then broke again when I was using it. I did a temp repair but don't expect it to hold to much longer. Anybody have any sources for parts besides ebay? Thanks
> 
> Richard



Here is a writeup of the building of a new traverse case part # 911 that seems pretty good.  I have pics of a couple other versions and complete measurements of the stock part if interested (may already be in files).

http://tony-stormcrow.blogspot.com/2009/06/replacing-atlascraftsman-part-9-11.html

I also agree that the reverse box is probably doable with a bit of determination.
WH


----------



## deadfrednc (Jun 4, 2015)

I do like the idea of making the piece myself but i have no other machining equipment. I thought of stiffening up my drill press and mounting my XY table on it. I also know that not practical, accurate or even likely to make it through the one part lol. any other suggestions?


----------



## louosten (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey Guys;

Notwithstanding the excellent suggestions so far, I opted to buy a replacement (new) traverse gear assembly from MyMachineShop. It's kinda expensive @ $205, but man, it's almost a perfect fit and the workmanship is excellent as indicated by the attached pic:




At some point you gotta' decide what is more important, your time, or satisfaction in coming up with an alternative solution, hopefully for a lot less money and almost identical usage/serviceability.

Regarding your broken/repaired reverse gearbox, I also think you'd be light years ahead to either buy a good used replacement on Ebay, or get a new one from Clausing @ $146 +shipping. The alignment is critical, and there are large forces on the gears and case mountings during operation. Welding or trying to repair the one you have looks like a 'lost cause'...it appears to have been subjected to severe, unwanted loads.

Just my $.02, and good luck with whatever you decide to do!

Lou O.


----------



## Rob (Jun 9, 2015)

You might give a call to Clausing and see what they charge for a new part.  Sears also still carries that part but there prices are usually a lot higher than Clausing.  http://www.searspartsdirect.com/cra...del-10127440/0247/0728000/00020838/00003.html


----------



## Crafted (Jun 15, 2015)

That part looks like the Clausing part, not an aftermarket billet part.  Sucks how often these are found broken.


----------



## spongerich (Jun 15, 2015)

$100 doesn't sound too bad.   I've had a few of those listed on eBay in the past and I think they all ended up selling for quite a bit more than that.   Another option to consider is to look for another Atlas as a parts machine.   Take off whatever you need (or think you might need later) and sell the rest.   Atlas parts are always in high demand so you'll definitely recoup your investment with just a little effort.


----------



## Crafted (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm interested in your busted traverse gear assembly.  I've been wanting to try a trick to see if I can repair one of those.  I have 3 lathes with that part but happily, no broken ones to screw around with.


----------

